# MELLON vs FLATHUNTER (again)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well its time for the biweekly beating if Flathunter. Last week didnt count, no fish over 10pounds. (only fish 10#+ count)


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's another survey choice - 
o Flathunter puts a nail in Watermellon's tire the night before.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

the big question is will Mellon be able to get bait today while flathunter is working???


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I just hope one of you catchs a fish  Thanks for inviting me sniff, sniff  

Cat Mazter

All seriousness I will be running a huge Tourney tonite, We have Donated Prizes, & I think its going to go very well. The wife & I will be fishing too. I just hope I dont beat them up to hard. No - Mellon I wont be giving any money away tonite, I have a new System for Holding my Catfish, & They wont get away this time.  

Have fun Guys


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing on that poll about flathunter winning???


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I think H2O a better fisherman :B but, he'll be late or a no show again. No bait, my car broke down, the kids broke my rod, the wife wanted me.  The list goes on and on. You godda be in the game to play. 

Sliprig


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I say me and dip show up and out fish ya both.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

common down billy!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant believe this, I had to work yesterday, Bryan was off and suppose to get bait..Guess what, right, I have to go get bait..Mellon head has failed at bait catching agin!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

o Bigfoot makes mellonhead squeal like a pig!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It sucked, Bryan caught two small channels..And he also caught abig ole snapper..Bryan was trying to weigh the turtle and it took a swipe at him and scared him to death.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> it took a swipe at him and scared him to death.


 *That * would've been a great picture !! 
_Not to mention the brown stain in his pants !  _


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, the damn thing abotu took my hand off, no joke. Words cant express how scary that was!!!

The night sucked, 14 hours of fishing turned into about a 4 1/2 hour night, the water conditions were real bad. I had a 5 lb Channel & a 3 lb Channel plus that Snapper, I'd bet it owuld go 15-20 pounds. 

Jack was wrong, I did get bait. I got plenty of fresh Shad from Logan. I cant beleive that he didnt give me credit for it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

HOWEVER............... I did SKUNK Jack. (Thats all that really matters)


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i had a feeling it was only going to be channel cats.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, Bryan..You need to send me a pm asking me waht I did for us today..Catfish heaven saturday! And we can drive almost to it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks buddy.

You provide the :B spots & I will supply the :! spots !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> ..Guess what, right, I have to go get bait


I'm not familiar with this term at all. What do you catfisherman mean by "catch bait?"

Are you saying that you guys actually waste precious fishing time by fishing for bluegills and stuff? Insanity I tell you, insanity!!!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I hate turtles, I never know what the heck Ive hooked  they do that thing where they turn sideways in the current & you think youve hooked Godzilla, only to realize instead its a very unfriendly turtle. 

Better luck on your next outings & at least you still have your fingers, be hard to bait the hooks without them


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

a poll option of 'who really cares'?


----------

